# Happy valentine's day



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Dear All,

Happy valentine's day.

Regards
AngryandUSed


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Bah..Humbug!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Bah..Humbug!


<insert rant here>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

There should be an influx of newly betrayed coming in the next week or so. This is a big day for finding out that your SO has cheated.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Regardless of what SO has done to you. Until you knew them, it was love. Probably some BS continue to love their WS. Love all.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, this is the day BS find valentines cards, lingerie, perfume, hotel receipts, e-mails, and texts. Time for everyone to gird their loins for the upcoming battle with entitlement, appeasement, false guilt, and PAIN.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah! Happy Val. Day.

This is my 3rd Valentine's day since D-Day. I pretty much laid awake all last night with those horrible images of my wife having sex with her affair partners while she was cheating on me. I usally can control the on-slaught of images most days, but it was relentless last night. I don't discuss it with her or anyone else anymore, there is really nothing that can be done, it's burned in permenantly. 

Oh well, what it is... is what it is... press on.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I woke up to the most hilarious V day card from hubby this morning. I was smiling and chuckling all the way to work. It was something about me being his first love and beer being his second, and long weekends third so his idea of the perfect time was to spend a long weekend with me and some beer. 

This is our second V day since D day. I don't even remember what we did last year. I was still pretty beat up. The year before that, when he was deep into his cheating, we went to a restaurant and had a fight, then went home where I went to bed and he got on his computer to sex chat.

I feel for everyone who has gone through what we BS's have. I am so sorry that V day triggers most everyone in some way. And for those yet to come, I wish I could prevent it, because it's a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## BrokenMan (Nov 26, 2011)

I was shopping with my eldest daughter on Sunday, and she asked if I would be getting mum a valentine's day card. I just smiled and said no.

I did however have a look in the romantic cards to see if there was one that said "To My Darling Sl*t of a Wife". The poem inside would probably read:

The world through my eyes,
Is blurry and out of focus.
No sharpness.
Colours mixed and blend into one.

The world through my eyes,
Holds no mystery and excitement.
No adventure.
A dull and listless rat race.

The world through my eyes,
Sees no happiness.
No love.
Melancholic and monotonous.

See the world through my eyes,
See the pain.
No compromise.
See what you have done.

They didn't have one though. Oh well, never mind.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

RWB said:


> Yeah! Happy Val. Day.
> 
> This is my 3rd Valentine's day since D-Day. I pretty much laid awake all last night with those horrible images of my wife having sex with her affair partners while she was cheating on me. I usally can control the on-slaught of images most days, but it was relentless last night. I don't discuss it with her or anyone else anymore, there is really nothing that can be done, it's burned in permenantly.
> 
> Oh well, what it is... is what it is... press on.


This is my first since D-Day I went to sleep at 11 awake at 3 and laid there in the dark until 5. I woke up dreaming about my wife and that POSM!!!!!!! Today sucks!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Husband says that this is another holiday he's ruined.. says he has trouble getting me a card for any holiday anymore. Most Valentine ones use the word " trust" or " my only true love" in them and he says he imagines me reading what the card says and knows I'd be rolling my eyes saying " whatever".... 

I hope he knows that it makes it very difficult for me to get him one also... when they talk about true love, commitment and honesty in most of them,,,,,,,,,I almost got him one that just mentioned being a " friend" instead of husband.


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

I baked my husband's favorite cake in shape of a giant cupcake. With the help of my daugther, we "broke" into his office, put the cake on his desk, decorated everything with hearts and left a gigantic Valentine's card propped up on his monitor.
He called and said someone had broken into his office, trashed it and left a lemon cake without fork behind. 
I never do stuff like this but I felt I needed to make myself very clear - I LOVE MY HUSBAND - and he got the message!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

for some reason this morning when I thought about it being Valentine's Day, I thought about the St. Valentine's Day massacre that occurred on Feb. 14, 1929 in Chicago, IL.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

This is the first one after DDay. Totally sucks. Went to bed at 12am. Didn't fall asleep until 12:40am and woke up at 4:45am. Got dressed, went to the gym and worked out. Had 4 VDay cards. 2 for the wife (funny & romantics (puke)) and 1 for each of my little girls. Wrote something nice on the kids ones out first and then wrote Dear (her name), love me? (Sucker). Went to take a shower at 6am and let myself think for a second how when I got out she would be wearing some lingirie ready to go in an attempt to make up for the misery I have lived with for the last 8 months. Instead she said good morning and left 2 cards for me. I gave her mine with a very small gift. I of course got nothing! 

Left the house and texted my mother & 3 sisters "Happy Valentine's Day". Felt I needed to say it to someone who actually deserved it!

Yeah it's not the greatest day since D-Day!


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

While it was not the best day my wife tried very hard to make the day better. For the first time since I met my wife, she was 14 she took charge of Valentines day maiking reservations, paying ..... It shows me that she is trying including that she acknowledged how hard yesterday was going to be. I was surprised.


----------



## sirwonder (Feb 24, 2011)

This is our first V day since my wife's affair in July 2011. It has been a difficult road and I've done most of my healing myself while our relationship has made slow but steady progress. I triggered the night before V day and had a bad night...no outburst but it was obvious to my wife I was upset. On V day, she was very sad that I was upset, and she said some meaningful things I'll never forget, and gave me a card that made me cry. It was heartfelt, with deep feeling and appreciation for me. These are things I have lived without for many months. I totally melted over that card.

Today I feel renewed once again. I had already made most of my own progress, but I would slip occasionally into self pity and sadness. This time when I slipped my wife was there to pick me up. She wasn't able to do that until now. She is finally stepping up and giving me what I've needed all along.

Many people on this forum expect that when their spouse cheats, they will come running back immediately and must "fix" it. Every situation is different, but a lot of times, the WS cannot do that, or won't do that, especially when they have been emotionally withdrawn from you for a long time. It takes time and cannot be forced. It's the hardest thing to do as the BS to continue living the best you can without getting what you need. If you stay confident, patient, and be the strong one, giving love and forgiveness, your spouse will follow your lead and will start to get back into the marriage fully and regain feelings for you that were lost. It's the most difficult thing you will ever do, and the most honorable.


----------

